# Anyone here bulk load their film?



## remylebeau (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey All,

Quick question I'm looking into getting a Lloyd bulk loader and a pack of 100' of T-Max. I'm just trying to figure out how many reloadable cartridges I should buy. So my question is can I just make a couple rolls and keep the rest in the loader, and if so for how long would it be good for? Or if I wrap it in plastic would keeping it in a fridge help? I have no idea how long it would take me to shoot the 100' so I'm just thinking about storage options.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2014)

How many cartridges to buy?  How many rolls of film would you like to shoot between processing them?


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 4, 2014)

480sparky said:


> How many cartridges to buy?  How many rolls of film would you like to shoot between processing them?



Yeah I was thinking of only getting something like 5 cartridges and roll 24 exposures at a time, if I can store the rest in the bulk loader. I'd probably process as I finish each rolls since I develop at home, which is why I was thinking I might not need 40-50 cartridges.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to bulk load all of my B&W. How many cartridges depends on how many rolls you want access to at a go. One tip: keep the cartridges in clean sealed film cannisters, so that the felt lips do not get grit or gunk in there! Before loading a roll, keep it in a cannister, and after rewinding and removing and awaiting processing, keep it in a cannister.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I used to bulk load all of my B&W. How many cartridges depends on how many rolls you want access to at a go. One tip: keep the cartridges in clean sealed film cannisters, so that the felt lips do not get grit or gunk in there! Before loading a roll, keep it in a cannister, and after rewinding and removing and awaiting processing, keep it in a cannister.



Thanks for the tip Derrel 

I don't think I'd shoot more than a few rolls at a time since it's only for leisure. Did you used to roll your film all at once, or were you ok with storing the bulk loader with film in a cool dry place or the fridge?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I used to bulk load all of my B&W. How many cartridges depends on how many rolls you want access to at a go. One tip: keep the cartridges in clean sealed film cannisters, so that the felt lips do not get grit or gunk in there! Before loading a roll, keep it in a cannister, and after rewinding and removing and awaiting processing, keep it in a cannister.
> ...



I never worried about refrigerating the film. I would usually roll six to eight 36-exposure rolls at a time. I just put the bulk loader in a cabinet, which would qualify as a cool,dry place. I don't think there's a location in Canada that's so hot that film would go bad on a guy in less than a year or more.


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > How many cartridges to buy?  How many rolls of film would you like to shoot between processing them?
> ...


Hi. get more, than 5 cassettes. They are not for ever, they might be factory faulty, scratching the film and there is nothing to do about that except to use another cassette. Shipment of 5 or 15 costs the same. In my drawer is still 80 of them, I am using first 20 from that batch, 6 already discarded. 
Don't worry too much about Tmax film. If you keep it in room temperature, about 20 - 21C will be good for couple years or longer. 
Out of curiosity; how do you process your Tmax ? Is it ISO 100 or 400 ?


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2014)

You can leave the remainder in the film loader without harm.  If you routinely refrigerate your film, you can refrigerate the loader as well.  How many rolls do you want to take on an outing?  If more than 5, then buy more canisters.  It's pretty simple, really.  

BTW: one distinct advantage in loading your own canisters is that you can load up some short rolls, too, for when you only want to take 8 or 10 shots and particularly if you want to push them in development.  I used to load them around 10 frames so I didn't have to try to shoot up the remainder of the roll just so I could develop them without wasting the tail end.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

I bulk load got 3 different films in 3 loaders and have about 25 reloadable cartriges, these shots below the film has been in the loader for 25 years and i shot it at iso400 by mistake (T Max100) and stand developed it because of the mistake


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2014)

Right; in the normal house environment, you shouldn't have to refrigerate film.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh ******** the horizon is not level in the last shot


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Oh ******** the horizon is not level in the last shot


You don't have to say it. Tell us, when is level.

To OP. Don't pot your bulk loader into fridge. Moisture may get inside and this may easily ruin the film. (Maybe in triple ziplock )


----------



## DannL (Mar 5, 2014)

I've rolled my own for many years. Can't recall the last time I purchased film in prepackaged cassettes. I purchase the re-loadable cassettes (Kalt) in lots of ten generally, and then I'll load five for example, for use. As they wear out, or become unreliable, etc, I'll swap in one of the new cassettes and toss the old. As soon as I develop the film from a cassette, I immediately reload it.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 5, 2014)

I would also recommend the reusable metal cartridges over the plastic ones.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 5, 2014)

Designer said:


> You can leave the remainder in the film loader without harm.  If you routinely refrigerate your film, you can refrigerate the loader as well.  How many rolls do you want to take on an outing?  If more than 5, then buy more canisters.  It's pretty simple, really.
> 
> BTW: one distinct advantage in loading your own canisters is that you can load up some short rolls, too, for when you only want to take 8 or 10 shots and particularly if you want to push them in development.  I used to load them around 10 frames so I didn't have to try to shoot up the remainder of the roll just so I could develop them without wasting the tail end.



Oh that's a really good suggestion about short loading, I'm definitely going to try that. I haven't experimented with push processing yet but following your advice should make me feel easier about trying it out.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 5, 2014)

timor said:


> remylebeau said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Yeah that makes a lot of sense I wasn't thinking that they'd wear out or some might be defective. I'm sold I'll pick up a bunch.

I've only tried Delta 400 and Tmax 400 and I had a friend help. I'm now hooked and want to shoot more so now I'm looking at ways to reduce the costs.


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You can leave the remainder in the film loader without harm.  If you routinely refrigerate your film, you can refrigerate the loader as well.  How many rolls do you want to take on an outing?  If more than 5, then buy more canisters.  It's pretty simple, really.
> ...



This is a good advice. I am loading usually 12-15 frames. The trick is to load them in such a way to not to lose too much at the end. With regular, weston type loader loaded in daylight the last two or three frames are wasted. Lloyd loader maybe better in that respect, but still it depends on the type of the camera body to. In small bodies like Nikon FG  usually the last frame is partially exposed while loading the cassette. The distance from the cassette slit ti the edge of the shutter frame is short. In bigger bodies might be more space over there. So depends on your camera type do not count too much on the last frame. 
Regarding development IMO first you should learn compensating development so you can get most from your film if you didn't exposed all the frame in similar conditions. In many cases this type of development can give you the "push" without incurring too much of contrast and grain penalties.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> Oh that's a really good suggestion about short loading, I'm definitely going to try that. I haven't experimented with push processing yet but following your advice should make me feel easier about trying it out.



Loading short rolls wastes alot of film and makes it more expensive than pre rolled, to roll 10 shots will cost you about 8 shots the same as a 36 so 3 rolls of 10 has cost you about 16 extra shots, I always try and load 36


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> remylebeau said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's a really good suggestion about short loading, I'm definitely going to try that. I haven't experimented with push processing yet but following your advice should make me feel easier about trying it out.
> ...



That's a good point as well. But the problem is if I'm still experimenting with development, and I shoot a roll of 36 and make a mistake in the processing, I've effectively ruined a roll during the learning process. I think while it's true rolling more will yield less usable frames I think it's worthwhile to go that route during the learning curve.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 5, 2014)

If you do the whole 100' in 36 exposure rolls, 18-20 rolls is normal.  Shorter rolls waste more film (the ends are always the same length), but I do usually load a couple 12 exposure rolls for testing new developers/dilutions/etc.  I don't want to waste 36 frames on something that may not work...

With experience, you will waste less film between rolls.  I would say that 20 rolls is the maximum possible [edit - assuming 36 exposure rolls] from a 100' bulk roll though.


----------



## Designer (Mar 5, 2014)

If the sole reason you load from bulk is to save money, then of course make them all long.  I had other reasons to load short rolls.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

Designer said:


> If the sole reason you load from bulk is to save money, then of course make them all long.  I had other reasons to load short rolls.



The only bulk I have got that I would roll short is Kodak Kodalith Ortho because I got 100 feet for £0.50 at a club auction


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Loading short rolls wastes alot of film and makes it more expensive than pre rolled,


Gary, this guy is from Canada. We still don't have British prices here. What I see on your websites is horrible. Price-wise. C'mon, bulk roll of Tmax 400 is about 113 pounds when 17 rolls of 36 frames come to 73 pounds. Who is making those prices over there ? Does he have a pocket calculator ? No wonder you are saying, what you are saying. It makes sense over there (in a nonsense situation) but here still if you buy in bulk, you pay less. And then we have here other options to get quality film like Eastman Double X Negative, or ORWO motion picture film. And is always better to have choice for the type of development in order to get better negative.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2014)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Loading short rolls wastes alot of film and makes it more expensive than pre rolled,
> ...



Orwo UN54 cost me £45 delivered and Hp5 costs me £50 delivered only trouble i can go through a full 100 feet on a weeks holiday
This is UN54 on a dull day super sharp







and a crop


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2014)

Unless cartridge prices have changed, get a bunch more than you need.  It is always handy to have extra cartridges.  I don't bulk load much anymore, but when I do I am loading a bulk film back.  Sometimes it's just fun to go shoot some sporting event with one of my old Nikon f2's, motor drive and bulk film back.  Talk about getting looks from photographers.  The old guys are always coming up to talk because they remember and used such gear and the young guys are always curious about  what they hell the old guy is carrying.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 5, 2014)

No but I want to now! @*gsgary*, where do you get your HP5 from? I usually buy 10 packs of 24exp for ~55, so 100 feet delivered sounds... good (if its what 3-4 feet a roll)?


----------



## timor (Mar 5, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Orwo UN54 cost me £45 delivered and Hp5 costs me £50 delivered only trouble i can go through a full 100 feet on a weeks holiday


You should disclose to other fellows from England where you are getting this prices. That are not usual numbers I see on stores websites. 
Don't understand. How short are "weeks holiday", don't understand what is it, weekend ? And who is forcing you to go through 100'
quickly ?


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 5, 2014)

yeh yeh, I use to buy Kodak 50 asa Tec-Pan in 100' rolls, got 40 exposures per cartridge but can't remember how many cartriges per roll, using a daylight loader.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 5, 2014)

Funny thing... in my 20's I'd have pulled a knife, in my 50's I'm grabbing the 12 gauge.


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never done it - dunno why.   I just keep buying it by the roll like a slug.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> No but I want to now! @*gsgary*, where do you get your HP5 from? I usually buy 10 packs of 24exp for ~55, so 100 feet delivered sounds... good (if its what 3-4 feet a roll)?


Six feet gets you about 38-40 exposures + leader (my armspan is almost exactly six feet, and that's how I always measured mine).


----------



## limr (Mar 5, 2014)

I bulk load and tend to roll 36 exposures, but will sometimes load short rolls for specific purposes. I prefer loading a lot of rolls at once so I don't have to do it very often, so I'll ten rolls or so at a time. But my boyfriend and I also share a loader, so perhaps that just makes it easier to keep track of who rolled what. But even if I had my own, I'd roll at least half of the 100' at a time.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 6, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> No but I want to now! @gsgary, where do you get your HP5 from? I usually buy 10 packs of 24exp for ~55, so 100 feet delivered sounds... good (if its what 3-4 feet a roll)?



HP5 direct from Ilford with my discount code


----------



## gsgary (Mar 6, 2014)

timor said:


> You should disclose to other fellows from England where you are getting this prices. That are not usual numbers I see on stores websites.
> Don't understand. How short are "weeks holiday", don't understand what is it, weekend ? And who is forcing you to go through 100'
> quickly ?



A week over here is 7 days and thats only 3 rolls a day


----------



## DSRay (Mar 6, 2014)

It's been of few years, but I used to roll my own Tri-X during photo school and shot miles of it. I saved a bunch of film cartridges before I started rolling my own and I would get local processing shops to save the old cartridges for me for a fresh supply. You can easily re-use cartridges many times. You will not get away with not refrigerating your film in places like Florida unless it's in AC (which is refrigeration).


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

The "factory" cartridges, I've never been able to open without messing them up too much to reuse.  I save the spools though, for some reason...  I have maybe 50 reloadable cartridges, and like 300 spools, lol.

The reloadable ones, I just put some tape around the ends - because they can open if dropped.


----------



## bogeyguy (Mar 6, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Oh ******** the horizon is not level in the last shot



That's it. You've been warned, take it down.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 6, 2014)

bogeyguy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ******** the horizon is not level in the last shot
> ...


I must respectfully disagree.  The horizon is perfectly level.  The photographer on the other hand is leaning like a drunk Irish Man on St. Patty's day when someone else is buying the drinks.  Leave the photo up  and pour a bunch of coffee down the photographers throat.  And no Irish coffee mind ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Mar 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> vimwiz said:
> 
> 
> > No but I want to now! @*gsgary*, where do you get your HP5 from? I usually buy 10 packs of 24exp for ~55, so 100 feet delivered sounds... good (if its what 3-4 feet a roll)?
> ...


Well apparently we grew up in different neighborhoods.  Where I'm from this is what six feet will get ya.
http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...n/derivatives/landscape_635/koch19n-1-web.jpg


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 6, 2014)

limr said:


> I'd roll at least half of the 100' at a time.



Yeh, I'd put the film in the loader and go until there was nothing left, bit anal about some things.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2014)

I usually load up the whole 100' within an hour of opening the box, lol.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Six feet gets you about 38-40 exposures + leader (my armspan is almost exactly six feet, and that's how I always measured mine).



That's cool Tired, I never measured, just turned the crank until it got stiff, ended up with 40 exposures per roll. I've got a 6' 8" reach from middle finger tip to middle finger tip, at 6'4" tall that's good reach, 6'4" 280lbs I tend to make people a little uneasy.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I must respectfully disagree.  The horizon is perfectly level.  The photographer on the other hand is leaning like a drunk Irish Man on St. Patty's day when someone else is buying the drinks.  Leave the photo up  and pour a bunch of coffee down the photographers throat.  And no Irish coffee mind ya. :mrgreen:



I will be wobbling later on tonight after some real ale


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2014)

My loader has a counter on it, and it's actually very accurate.  I don't like having more film in the canister than I need for 36 exposures, since some of my cameras automatically rewind at 36.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> My loader has a counter on it, and it's actually very accurate.  I don't like having more film in the canister than I need for 36 exposures, since some of my cameras automatically rewind at 36.



Plus it may not fit on the development reel


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2014)

Good point - I didn't even think of that.  I don't think a 40 exposure roll would fit completely inside a Paterson reel - it would be close though.  Might have 2 frames outside the reel...


----------

